# Agencies in Dubai that facilitate UAE embassy attestation in Hong kong



## tine72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Do you know of any Agencies in Dubai that facilitate UAE embassy attestation in Hong kong? I f you do, please send me some info. Thanx


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I used these guys for attestation in India, not sure if they can help in HK though
Royal Rose Document Clearing in Dubai | 6, Bulbul Apts, Opposite Sunrise Super Market, Karama, Dubai - Online Yellow Pages UAE


----------



## tine72 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanx i'll try to call them coz mostly they don't attest for HK only European countries...:confused2:


----------

